# Need immediate help in Phoenix - Emergency



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

I'm just about to loose it...



Just got back from spending the holday in LA area. Was exhausted so Peg & I each took a nap. Got up and got around to listening to my phone messages. Had one from mary Palmer telling me of a little Maltese which was in a shelter someplace around here and was to be put down tomorrow. I've called mary back and left her a message. She left no details as to where this dog was other than it was fairly close. There are apparently 2 county "shelters" in Phoenix and they are impossible to call after 5 PM.



I feel terrible that Mary called the house and didn't call our cell phones. Does someone know Mary's cell? Can you call her cell and ask her to call me immediately. Help!!! Please...


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I can't help with the number, but I can BUMP so hopefully someone will see this post!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> I can't help with the number, but I can BUMP so hopefully someone will see this post![/B]




Thanks.



Wife went out for a walk and she is just about back now. I think we will just get in the car and drive to the 2 shelters I know of.... but I'm so scared that there is some other shelter or there will be no one there.



If someone has a number for Mary other than 262-633-9371 then please call me immediately. My cell phone number is ....


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Steve, I sent a PM to Deb. If anyone has an alternate phone number for Mary, it's her. I hope you find the pup.



Linda


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=292856
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Just got back from the shelter in Mesa. Of course, they were closed but there was a night person in the parking lot who had just set the alarm and was within a minute of leaving. We talked him into letting us write a message which he then slipped under the door. They start putting animals down shortly after they arrive in the morning, around 6 AM he said. We have no idea if this is the shelter the little guy was at but I did the best i could. They shelter in the SW part of Phoenix has no night person and so we asked that they contact this other shelter and put a 24 hr hold on putting any Maltese down. Mary's message said only that it was "fairly close" so for all I know, it might be a shelter in a different part of the state.



Sorry about this message. I'm sure it sounds a little strange.... lack of sleep on my part.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

not strange at all - its very touching that you & your wife care so much about this little 'lost' one .... hope you find him/her soon!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Oh Steve, I'll be praying for this little one. At least you were able to get a message to them. I hope to hear a positive update from you.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> Oh Steve, I'll be praying for this little one. At least you were able to get a message to them. I hope to hear a positive update from you.[/B]


 

Mary just called and the Maltese which needed rescuing is in Tucson and was scheduled to be put down Sunday. Luckily Mary got in touch with some other rescue person in Prescott and they got the thing stopped and in fact, they (the Pima County dog shelter) will neuter the little boy Monday and he will be available for pickup Tuesday. Mary said that apparently he had been picked up off the street as a stray and they were guessing he is 10 months old and in fairly rough shape. Hopefully work will cooperate Tues and I'll be able to drive down. Had been working this rather large many million dollar proposal at wrk the last few weeks and we finally got the base part finished and submitted the last day before Thanksgiving... Anyway, I hope that I'll be able to take some time off to drive down Tues.... but if anyone reading this lives in AZ and would be willing to help in this way, let me know.



So... I guess we will have anothe little boy at some point this week. Yippie!!!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

thats great news! I'm so relieved, I've been watching for this all day! yay!


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I'm so glad to hear he won't be put down. It certainly would have been a shame to put down a 10 month old puppy.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

down Tues.... but if anyone reading this lives in AZ and would be willing to help in this way, let me know.
So... I guess we will have anothe little boy at some point this week. Yippie!!!








[/QUOTE]

If I was there I would try and help you.
What good people you are to be so sincere and dedicated.
I'm happy it did not come to the bad ending for the little guy.
Will be looking for pics soon!


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

Oh Steve, I wish I could help you out, but living down under I cant.



I do hope that by tomorrow morning (my time) I will come back and find that the little guy has been saved??





Please God, let this turn out right. There is so many people pulling for this malt, You gotta let it turn out ok, PLEASE????





Hugs and lots of prayers coming to you from down under Steve


























Dede and the little sausage from down under.





~~Pwese, Mr God, let uncle Steve save de widdle guy?? ~ Miss Chloe


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, what wonderful work Northcentral Maltese Rescue does!!! Bless Mary and you for what you are doing for this little boy.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)




----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh that is fantastic news Steve, I am so pleased you and Mary have managed to save that poor little guy, Bless you both for what you are doing, you are all very special people


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm so happy to read this update, Steve!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> Steve, I sent a PM to Deb. If anyone has an alternate phone number for Mary, it's her. I hope you find the pup.
> 
> 
> 
> Linda[/B]




I wasn't thinking too clearly last evening but I think I remember that Deb was to be up in the Bay Area this weekend getting yet another her rescues.











I'm normally a pretty rational guy but the thought of indirectly contributing to a Maltese being put down was just way more than I could handle last evening.



Anyway... I hope that it is going to work out in spite of everything. I'm still scared though as I do not yet have the dog in my possession and just the thought of this guy in one of those types of shelters is pretty upsetting all by itself.



Some lady in Prescott is to call me today with details of what she was able to find out and exactly where the dog is and how to get in touch with the people in Tucson. I tried to look at the Pima County Animal Control website last night hoping that I might find details there and the site seemed to be a little less then useless...

I'll certainly post pictures of the little guy when I get him.


----------



## bootoo (Sep 3, 2006)

My little boy was saved at the eleventh hour, so to speak, from a kill shelter in Miami. The wonderful rescue people did exactly what you are doing and saved him. They were from out of state - not in Mimai and had problems getting to adopt him - paperwork!

This could be his story - just set in Miami!

There is a family that needs him as much as we needed Bailey!

I will prayer for you and the dog - and the family he will live with one day!

Good luck!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

God Bless.

Melanie


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Oh My GOSH! What a saga......and what wonderful people you and your wife are! Here's hoping for a wonderful update very soon!


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

That puppy has alot to be thankful for this year! ....you


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Wow!! I signed on and read Linda's PM. I must say it scared the crap out me. I thought of the last little one I was trying to get out of an LA kill shelter. They euthanized her while I was on hold.

I was so relieved to read this, Steve









I will PM you with Mary's cell, as well as my cell.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

We got him!!



There were two people beside Mary who were involved in saving this little guy and I wanted to send them a little thank you note. So I just sent this email to them... I've slightly edited it for here so their names don't appear.



==========================================



We may not take any pics tonight and just let him rest. But I will post some int he next couple days. Promise.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh wow, what a great story of rescue! Kudos to you, Mary and the other rescuers.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh Thank God!! Yipeeeeeee!!! Dancing Chilis for you, Peg, Max, Rocky and Chance























Way to go Steve and Mary


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Great story







Love the name Chance


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Oh, I'm SO SO SO happy to hear this, Steve.





















Give Chance a chance, he'll relax in his new atmosphere. Maybe he was growling as a side effect of the neutering.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Steve, 

Thank you so much for your part in this rescue. I can't believe the shelter would put down a 10 month old puppy. I couldn't find a rescue for love or money in South Florida when I was looking. I wound up buying from a backyard breeder who at least treated the parents and pups well. She only had the one pair of dogs in her house. I would never do it again. I did my research after I bought my puppy instead of before.

Anyway, I know in my area there is a big demand for little dogs. I wish your little guy was closer. I'm sure you'll find him a great forever home. Thank you from all of us that love these little fur babies.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*OMG!! This brought tears to my eyes!! What a wonderful thing you both did for this pup!! I can't believe that someone would put down a 10 month puppy let alone a Maltese!! This upsets me so much.*

*You both are absolutely wonderful!!*

*Marie, Pacino & Ralphie*


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Steve, what a wonderful man you are. Thank you to you and Peg both for rescuing this little soul. May you have many years of loyal companionship with him.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Well, we have taken some pictures of this little guy... but now I can not find the fire wire cable to hook the camera up to the computer...







It is around here someplace. Be patient.



The little guy was starving... We made some chicken and I know he should not eat too much so I limited it but this guy sucked it in like nothing I have ever seen. He is EXTREMELY skinny and has bones protruding everyplace... 



He is now out of his cage and exploring the house. We have had a successful poop... of course it was in the kitchen... but that is what tile is for, right?







Max and Rocky seem to understand that he is not operating real well now and everyone is behaving in a very low key way around him.



He has a deformed left front leg...It almost looks like he has been hit and the leg broken... but if that had happened, I do not think he would have made it. So I'll just say it is crooked. He also is favoring at some times his right rear leg. Hip displexia (sp) if I had to guess... Now that he is walking around, I have to say he has a fairly long straight tail... totally unlike what Rocky and Max have. Does not look like a Maltese tail to me.



Ok folks... Mary has is going to have some bills here I fear. I have told her that I'll pay for his general vet check up in a couple of days...however, I fear we may have some other issues so how about sending a little change Mary's way??? /end of my shameless plugging for Maltese Rescue


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Bless his little heart. His left leg may have a severe luxating patella, which is common in poorly bred doggies.

Steve, you will be amazed at the wonders of good food, vet care and love. Thank you so much









And I agree, anyone who is able to donate to Northcentral Maltese Rescue, please do. We are in desperate need of fosters and donations.

Here's the link: http://malteserescue.homestead.com/

Keep up the "shameless" work Steve


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Well I've been called many things - and *shameless* is only one of them!! So, in keeping with that tradition, I shamelessly donated.














(Instead of Give Peace a Chance - how about Give Chance a Chance?)


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Well I've been called many things - and *shameless* is only one of them!! So, in keeping with that tradition, I shamelessly donated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Linda, you my friend, ROCK
















I love it. Give Chance a Chance. Doesn't get much better than that









For those of you in the middle of this, Steve and Peg are volunteer Foster Parents for Northcentral Maltese Rescue. He is not adopting, but fostering a little one in need of a forever home. Steve's little foster will, more than likely, require much needed medical attention before he can be released for adoption, as many of them do.

Kudos to Steve and Peg. And MOOCHO kudos to you, Linda. I'll be sending in my donation shortly









I will pull up the website at: http://malteserescue.homestead.com/ "hint, hint"


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Well, Bonnie's Mommie, Linda, said ...


> (Instead of Give Peace a Chance - how about Give Chance a Chance?)[/B]


I say ... Give *CHANCE* a piece (of change).  I just did. It was fast and easy to do via PayPal! I can't think of a better holiday present to myself than to donate to Northcentral Maltese Rescue. Or donate in someone else's honor or memory. 

Northcentral Maltese Rescue








to Steve and Peg!!!


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Well I am so glad that Chance is home with you now. Linda, you're the best!







I love the idea of Give Chance a Chance. Thanks for the link Deb!







I will be sending in my donation today.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh what a wonderful outcome for little Chance, Steve & Peg you are wonderful and very kind hearted people for taking him in and saving him, bless you both


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> Well, Bonnie's Mommie, Linda, said ... QUOTE





> (Instead of Give Peace a Chance - how about Give Chance a Chance?)[/B]


I say ... Give *CHANCE* a piece (of change). I just did. It was fast and easy to do via PayPal! I can't think of a better holiday present to myself than to donate to Northcentral Maltese Rescue. Or donate in someone else's honor or memory. 

Northcentral Maltese Rescue








to Steve and Peg!!!



[/B][/QUOTE] 



ROCK ON KIM!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> Well I am so glad that Chance is home with you now. Linda, you're the best!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WTG Robin - Give Chance a Chance, Give Chance a Piece (of change, that is







).


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=293956
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Ok... I found the cable... so here are the pics I promised.


















I don't have the experience that some of you do but this little guy didn't have a lot of meat on his bones...
















I'm certainly interested if any of you have any insight as to the breed we have here...

but to my wife and I, we think he is entirely or mostly a Jack Russell Terrier like this one.














We have a vet appointment set up for Friday PM which I am donating as long as it doesn't exceed about $250. I also have contacted Mary and told her my suspicions...but I do also need to send he the pictures.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Oh this poor little guy, just skin and bones and only 10 months old. At least now he'll know love. Let us know what the vet says regarding his health and his breed. Not that it matters that much, he's still one of God's children.


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Deb, when donating to the rescue, should we specify that it is going to Chance's care or is it just a general fund? I didn't know, as I am not sure that they even know the name that Steve and Peg have given him.
Please advise, I will donate as soon as I hear from you about hwo we should do it....


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Chance is one very lucky little boy


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Deb, when donating to the rescue, should we specify that it is going to Chance's care or is it just a general fund? I didn't know, as I am not sure that they even know the name that Steve and Peg have given him.
> Please advise, I will donate as soon as I hear from you about hwo we should do it....[/B]


Cheryl ~

There's a box, near the bottom of the donation page. I think it says "donation for", click the arrow in that box, and choose "other please specify", then to the right of that box is a larger box to write in. Just put for Chance in Arizona. Mary has his name on file, and knows.

Thank you Cheryl. Chance is sure a cutie, whatever he's mixed with. I think my Big Butt Henry is part Bulldog


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Steve and all the other volunteers that help these poor doggies, Bless You All. Bogie and I just made a donation. Please keep us up to date on Chance's condition.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> Deb, when donating to the rescue, should we specify that it is going to Chance's care or is it just a general fund? I didn't know, as I am not sure that they even know the name that Steve and Peg have given him.
> Please advise, I will donate as soon as I hear from you about hwo we should do it....[/B]






Actually, Mary is the one who came up with the name idea when we were on the phone. I repeated what Mary had just said and Peg was close by and she immediately decided that was his name!!












Oh well, I'm the one who came up with the PERFECT names Max and Rocky.... except maybe we should rename Rocky to Bolder... a Bolder implies something larger than a Rock... doesn't it ????











Peg claims she thought of one and I thought of the other but I'm here tellin you all that this women is just a little off in the head and I thought of both names... Ya all got it???


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=294211
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Well, Steve - there's Bolder, as in (perhaps) more aggressive, then there's Boulder, the rock. You decide.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Steve..Bless you! Bless you! Bless you! for taking this little sweetie in. We'd not have our darlin Naddie if it weren't for the kind hearts of rescue gal. Naddie was scheduled to be put down in 15 mins when she was pulled from the kill shelter!!! She was in deplorable shape and when I talk to her fostermom in SC she said when she first saw her she almost thought it would have been more merciful to "let her go" she was that bad. BUT she said her heart told her "NO" she deserves a chance and I'm going to give it to her". Thank god she listened to her heart... a LOT of time and money went into rehabilitating her and not to mention the emotional input. 
I have to run and get ready for work..runing late as it is but had to wite a "Thank You and to mary for saving this little guy.
I will get a donation out as soon as I finish work!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> Steve..Bless you! Bless you! Bless you! for taking this little sweetie in. We'd not have our darlin Naddie if it weren't for the kind hearts of rescue gal. Naddie was scheduled to be put down in 15 mins when she was pulled from the kill shelter!!! She was in deplorable shape and when I talk to her fostermom in SC she said when she first saw her she almost thought it would have been more merciful to "let her go" she was that bad. BUT she said her heart told her "NO" she deserves a chance and I'm going to give it to her". Thank god she listened to her heart... a LOT of time and money went into rehabilitating her and not to mention the emotional input.
> I have to run and get ready for work..runing late as it is but had to wite a "Thank You and to mary for saving this little guy.
> I will get a donation out as soon as I finish work![/B]




Thank you very much Missy's Mom.



I thought I'd post some details of our time at the vet's last night. Forgive me if I repeat something I have already said.



The vet is guessing he is 8 months old although in his short time, he has suffered quite a lot. He has some issues getting around and the x-rays revealed that he had had various broken bones which are now mostly healing on their own. The exception is his hip/pelvic area of his rear right leg. The doc has written the following on a paper "Pelvic and tibial fractures healing - also femoral neck FX. Probably needs FHO (femoral head and neck excision) (the last word is nothing but a guess on my part). Basically, from the xray, part of the leg is healing with the bone offset resulting in a lump of bone interfering with normal movement. The vet we saw has done this sort of work, but today, in the age of specialization, he has not done orthopedic work in some time and he gave us a referral to a specialist.



We also did heart worm test, blood panel, internal parasite examination and probably other things I do not remember. Some of the tests will not come back until the first of the week, but everything they got immediate results on was good. The doc also looked at his neuter site and said he was looking good there and importantly for us, we could give him a bath (instead of waiting the 10 days as we were told). I'll just say that when Chance came over to lie down next to you, you wanted to hold your breath...











His fur was full of dead tics so I think part of the problem was the Tucson shelter probably used something to kill them that contributed to his smell. Speaking of which... that bath was VERY traumatic for Chance, Peg & I... I have never in my life heard a dog scream/shriek like what he did. It also had Rocky a little upset. Anyway, we got it done and this little guy smells fine now..











I think I said, but if I didn't, every agrees that he is some sort of terrier and NOT a Maltese. If you have black on and get anywhere near him, you can see clear evidence he is not a Malt. I think the lady who first thought he was a Maltese only saw a picture and probably one centered on his face and he is Maltese like in the face.



But he is an absolute little love bug and I am very impressed by his personality. I have also NEVER seen any dog who is as calm as he is (except when bathing). No whines, no barking, no struggling, etc. He does exactly what is expected of him without any complaints at all. He has slept in the bed with us every night since the second night. The first night, he did have an accident on the blanket covered bench we put at the foot of the bed to help the other two get up and down. Chance has figured a way to get up and down our stars which have a carpet runner down the middle but he may never be able to jump even the short distance to the bench. Last evening we had put him on the sofa between Peg and I. Rocky was also lying there and Chance came over and laid down partially on Rocky. It never phased Rocky a bit and they stayed light that for some time. At one point, I even thought Chance was doing a little bit of grooming on Rocky.



He is also progressing in his potty training. He now understands the outside is for potty and he is very good about going when he is taken outside. He is also pretty good about telling us he has to go. Peg woke up at 2:30 AM to find Chance standing on her chest so she came downstairs and let him out. He did the same to me this morning at 6:30 although I think Rocky and Max are a little confused by all the trips downstairs during the night!!



It is nothing but a guess but I'd say that this little guy was someone's pet for at least a few months. Something bad happened to him resulting in his broken bones which they were unable to deal with... so they just dumped him to let him die out of their sight.



Mary and I spoke about the vet visit before hand. It cost $398.57 for everything last night. My budget always takes a hit this time of year anyway and so I'm going to see what Mary thinks about reimbursing me for the cost in excess of $250. I have no clue what the leg thing might cost, but I am sure it will be substantial.



I'd like to say thanks to everyone here who has given words of encouragement or donated to this cause.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Oh gosh, Steve, the poor little guy. Such trauma for such a short life. It's so heartwarming, though, to hear how quickly he's adjusted to 'the life of Riley'.



There's a special place in Heaven just for people like you, Deb, Mary and all the others who rescue.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Steve and Peg,

Thank you so much for helping Chance. You both are so loving and caring. It appears that Chance is going to need a lot of this. He does not look like a maltese to me either. His nose even seems to me to be a bit too long. Rylee also walks all over me when she has to go potty. She is a little rascal sometimes she wants to go out to look at the moon.

My very best wishes for you to get him healthy soon.


Deborah and Rylee


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

> There's a box, near the bottom of the donation page. I think it says "donation for", click the arrow in that box, and choose "other please specify", then to the right of that box is a larger box to write in. Just put for Chance in Arizona. Mary has his name on file, and knows.
> 
> Thank you Cheryl. Chance is sure a cutie, whatever he's mixed with. I think my Big Butt Henry is part Bulldog
> 
> ...



Done...


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I am just catching back up with this thread......I will make a donation right away. What a wonderful, heartwarming story at such a hopeful time of the year!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Thanks again everyone.





Chance is doing great. He is acting much more like a puppy now. He plays some with the boys. I got home earlier yesterday than I have in a while and open up the pool fence to go in. A new area to explore!! It was sort of like giving a cool toy to a kid and he was really excited and ran around the pool a couple times. As he was running, I realized that his back leg was moving pretty well. Much better movement/range of motion than I had seen. However, later, when he wasn't running, he was favoring it again. The vet took an x-ray so I do know there is a broken bone there but I think the exercise and movement is good until we get that bone taken care of. It has healed but the bones were not aligned and the result is there is a knot of bone which is causing the problem. We also had time to working on doggy door training which he learned in maybe 15 to 30 minutes last night. This morning I took him to the back door and let him out... only to turn around and find him back inside!! Ok... so I had still had to go outside and freeze my butt off standing there while he went potty!!



I have a referral to an orthopedic vet and hopefully today I will have the time to make an appointment.


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Aww -- it sounds like little Chance is beginning to blossom ...


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I need help in making a donation. I clicked on the donation and then went to paypal and signed in. It gives me the box to specify my donation and has my address and phone number but I don't see where I tell them that I want the $ to go to Chance. Help!!!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> I need help in making a donation. I clicked on the donation and then went to paypal and signed in. It gives me the box to specify my donation and has my address and phone number but I don't see where I tell them that I want the $ to go to Chance. Help!!!![/B]


Susan ~ Look at the very bottom of the donation page. There is a very narrow box, stating "donation for", then a larger box to write who it's for. In the smaller box, click the arrow, then scroll down and click other. Then go to the larger box. Let me know if this makes sense


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Thank you. I didn't realize that you needed to complete their form for a pending donation.  I did that and then proceeded to paypal to send payment......


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> Thanks again everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update, Steve. Sounds like he's doing better than anyone would have predicted. How about a new picture??


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> Thanks for the update, Steve. Sounds like he's doing better than anyone would have predicted. How about a new picture??[/B]


 

I'm a little short of time right now but we will take some either this evening or this weekend.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=299286
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I didn't get this done when there was some decent light but at least, I did manage to get a picture I just took of him.



He is really quite the ideal pup. We have him doggy door trained and more or less, potty trained. He had an accident Friday over night but since then, he has been perfect and it is clear he understands outside is for potty and he tries to do the right thing. If you hear him getting off the bed over night, you had better get up and take him out!!











Rocky and Max both very attached to him. This weekend there was one time that Chance was on the sofa and he actually laid down across Rocky and it did not bother Rocky in the least. Rocky is pretty laid back but no one has done that before now. Not Max, not our rescue girl Coco.



This morning when the alarm clock went off, I looked for him in the bed because I pick him up to take him downstairs. He was sleeping in a little ball right up next to Peg and it took me a minute to find him...


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What a precious little soul. Any ideas on his breed? I mean, who cares, really - he's just adorable, but out of curiousity.



Happy Holidays Steve, Peg, Max, Rocky and Chance!!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> What a precious little soul. Any ideas on his breed? I mean, who cares, really - he's just adorable, but out of curiousity.
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Holidays Steve, Peg, Max, Rocky and Chance!![/B]


 

Thanks! We think he is a terrier mix of some sort but I also don't claim any particular skill at with respect to knowing dog breeds.



He looks like we put some hair gel in his hair, but that is just his normal "I just got up" look... at any time of the day!!


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

God bless you all for your love and devotion to Chance. 








(in a good way).


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Steve, it's so great to hear how well Chance is doing. Bravo to you for the loving care you're giving him. It sounds like his forever home will need to be one with at least one other small dog, since is such a social little guy! I know you want to keep a spot in your home for another foster, as needed, but he sure does sound happy there with your two!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

OMG!!! What a face!! I just want to give the little fellow kisses









He sure sounds like a good boy. I hope he finds the forever home, he so desperately deserves.

Once again, good job, Steve and Peg
















Steve ~ Are you bringing the three to Orange County for the holidays? If so, you should stop by. I promise you will only leave with the same three


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> Steve ~ Are you bringing the three to Orange County for the holidays?[/B]


 

I'm hurt that you just want to meet our dogs...







#1



Not planning right now to take them. We have sort of handled 2 dogs in the car before. Never tried three. I'm not the glutton for punishment *SOME *people are...







#2





Last time we drove to CA and back with Rocky and Max, we got rear ended driving back into Phoenix. Fastest trip our two *EVER* made from the rear seat to the front...







No one was hurt though...












Seriously Deb, we have this great lady who was a vet tech in our vet's office who now has a thriving pet sitting business. She visitis the house 2 times each day we are gone and feeds everyone, plays with them, etc they all seem to accept that and it is sort of like we are not really gone. They hang out just like they do every day we are at work.



Taking them requires a lot of coordination and this time we are staying in a hotel for a couple nights so that is another level of complexity. Want to baby sit???







#3


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

These three are just hanging out on the sofa....



Chance is on the right and Max is looking at the camera. Rocky isn't feeling all that great and seems to have a case of the sniffles.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=301329
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, do I ever know how road trips are with multiple dogs









I end up laughing the entire trip. Laughing at all the insanity







A few months ago, I was on a road trip, stopped for gas, never left the pump (used my gas card) and right in front of my horror-ridden face, Billy put his little paw on the door lock. Yep, I was locked out of a Jeep with five dogs in it. It was very hot outside, I panicked, a truck driver broke in, and all was well







Let me tell ya, that will NEVER happen again. Now, while on the road, I keep a hideaway key under the fender, and now remember to take my keys out of the vehicle.









In any case, the kids and I would love to meet you and Peg, if only for an hour. Joplin and Frankie have always had a crush on you, and Billy would love to "see" you. 

You and Peg have my number. If you end up with a few extra minutes, please call. The fluffies and I are staying home this holiday, and looking forward to "nothing" to do. We are just a couple miles from Fullerrton


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Billy put his little paw on the door lock. Yep, I was locked out of a Jeep with five dogs in it.











Deb, you're going to make me pee in my pants. Billy, our LBB locked you out of the Jeep???







































Steve, that's a really cute picture of your boys. Thanks.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Here is one for you...



I just got home from work and walked into the family room... It has been rather cold around here but today it looked like it had snowed... inside.











Visualize Chance sitting on the sofa in this sea of white... He had ripped the stuffing out of several of his industrial grade toys... These things are much heavier than normal materal... They are basically canvas with the white stuffing inside... Well... it used to be stuffing and it used to be inside...











There is also a trail of it on the floor extending to the doggy door...


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Chance looks like he is saying uh-oh, I don't know what happened, Dad.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

That's great that he feels so comfortable that he's willing and able to *destroy* toys!!





















What a cute picture.








I notice that Max and Rocky are nowhere to be seen - want to stay away from the scene of the crime!! Or is that one of them in the bottom of the picture??


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> That's great that he feels so comfortable that he's willing and able to *destroy* toys!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Yea... that is Rocky. When your body is as big as his... it's hard to get far enough away to *NOT* be in the picture!!











On the other hand, all I did was come inside and look... and Max is heading out the doggy door. Our theory is that he must have gone to Catholic school and the nuns gave him enough guilt for the entire world...


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=324422
> 
> 
> 
> ...


























Rocky -





















Go, big man!!!

And Max-


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Steve ~






























Give Chance a "high five" for attempting to pull it off, with his "oh so innocent" look









I get that look from Billy ALL the time. Smarta$$, Joplin, just says "prove it".









To think our little Chance would not have been with us. Wow!! This is amazing, Steve. Not to mention Chance IS feeling right at home









I LOVE the pic









I love ALL the boys









Lovies to you, Peg, Max, Rocky, and Chance


----------

